# The Truck is Protected



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2020)

Our LGDs are marvelous animals, going above and beyond what we expect from them. Trip guards the sheep from predators, neighbors, garbage trucks and the like. He gallops down the driveway and clears the fence in a single bound into pasture 1 to run to the front fence to bark ferociously. He protects the sheep, chickens, the farm, us and the garden.

Trip is so smart that he knows what has value to us. How he does this, I don’t know, but he just knows. He gets along with the other dogs and is the undisputed King. King Trip keeps everything running smoothly here.

King Trip knows how special BJs truck is to him and he gives it a careful walk around every time we come and go in it. The other dogs are quite happy to run up, sniff a wheel, and pee on it. Not King Trip. Such display is beneath him. He is supremely confident in his status here and makes no bones about it. Merely peeing on a wheel is not the highest mark of a top ranking LGD. Nope. To truly warn away truck predators one must bring out the heavy artillery.

Behold. Look closely at the bottom of the picture. Yes, he does this every time. Yes King Trip highly esteems our visitors also, he gives them the same royal treatment.


----------

